# Lighting for 90gal w/ CO2



## Skizhx (Oct 12, 2010)

Determining lighting always feels like a bit of a crap-shoot to me...

I have a standard 90gal. 48x18x25.

I managed to pick up two used 48" sunblaster T5HO lights with reflectors.

Following the PAR vs. Distance charts, 2 T5HO lights puts me borderline mid-high light. 

I'll be trying to grow some low carpeting plants (HC or DHG), so I at least need enough light reaching that depth.

I'm thinking I should maybe pick up a 3rd fixture (they aren't that expensive, especially getting them used). That way I can run the 3rd on a separate timer for a mid-day blast to make sure the low carpeting plants are getting enough light, and I can adjust this light to be on longer if I end up with a bunch of light-demanding plants

Lights are suspended, so I can raise or lower them by about 4-6 inches easily. The fixtures can also be linked to run on the same plug, or plugged in separately, so I can run a mid-day blast easily, or I can run all 3 fixtures on the same timer with 1 plug. Using pressurized CO2.

Sound reasonable?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yes it does. I personally run 4x54w T5 HO lamps with individual reflectors on my 90g tank. I can grow anything in there even HC on the bottom. The lights are resting on the surface of the tank with no gap. I do about 8 hours a day. 

You could do more complicated lighting with noon peaks etc if you like but the jury seems to be out on whether that actually has any benefit or not.


----------



## Skizhx (Oct 12, 2010)

Sounds great! I might pick up a 4th fixture then...

The lights I'm using, the sunblaster fixtures and reflectors. They're great strip lights. At their price I'm just waiting to find out what's wrong with them...

Would be nice to see anyone with a PAR meter take readings from these fixtures if ever possible. At a glance their reflectors seem almost ideal. Combining their low price, versatility, and wide availability, they're a pretty attractive budget choice if you don't mind buying strip-lights (they can be daisy-chained, too).


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

They look nice enough. Watch the ballasts, that is usually where lighting fixture companies skimp to cut costs. I've had a few burn out on me prematurely.


----------



## Skizhx (Oct 12, 2010)

Good to know, makes sense too I suppose.

As long as they last me a couple years I'll be happy.

Closest thing to a PAR reading I could find was done on a 4 fixture setup at 16 inches away, measured 162nm/(m^2/s) (not sure if that's the right way to express, but I think you know what I mean).

If you want to divide/multiply by number of bulbs that would put them on-par with the catalina fixtures Hoppy measured... At 16 inches away, at least... Kinda rough to estimate PAR like that, but at least it tells me they aren't terrible.

Think after these lights I'll switch to retrofitting... Buying lights is always like pulling teeth. Seems easier to just learn how to put it together myself and know I've got quality components.


----------



## Kyomax (Aug 17, 2012)

have you guys considered about LED Lights?
Hope everything goes well.


----------

